# Ember Hearth insert?



## csfred (Dec 22, 2008)

I have an Ember Hearth woodburning fireplace insert that I would like to sell, but I have been (so far) unable to find any information about the stove on the internet. Does anyone here have any suggestions? I simply want to find out: 1) some info. about the stove in order to correctly post it on craigslist, and 2) an approximate value. There is a tag on the side listing Ember Hearth Stove Co., Chattanooga, TN, along with model and serial numbers, etc. I don't know its age, only that it was in the house when I purchased it in March, 1998. Thank you so much in advance for the information and any help you can give would be greatly appreciated!!

Sincerely,
Candice Frederick


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 22, 2008)

I have 2 of them. Good luck finding out any info. I looked all over the place for info on mine, even called a few shops, the only info i found out was they are out of business. FWIW i gave $100 for one like new and $75 for one with quite a bit of use. They do a good job, just a little undersized for my needs (2500 sq. ft.) It does a fine job until it drops into the teens, Then it struggles.


----------



## csfred (Dec 22, 2008)

Ok thanks!


----------



## csfred (Dec 22, 2008)

I finally found two different ads for similiar stoves for sale online. One was $250 and one was $300, so I wonder if we are talking about the same thing? Cast iron, right?


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 22, 2008)

No, just the doors are cast, the rest is 1/4" plate steel. Firebrick lined, blower, 3 round brass dampner knobs, one smaller at the top the other at the sides. Just like this one http://bloomington.craigslist.org/bar/957506408.html


----------



## csfred (Dec 22, 2008)

That is the ad I saw for $250. Wow, you're good. LOL Mine is very similiar to that one, only it has openings (?) with grate-like material in them on the top portions of the doors? Sorry, I am not sure how to describe them.


----------



## csfred (Dec 22, 2008)

I tried to insert a photo here but was unable to do so.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 22, 2008)

They are pretty good in my book for what they are, however efficient they are not. Mine really eats the wood. I dont think the plate holds the heat like the cast. But good luck with the sale.


----------



## csfred (Dec 22, 2008)

Thank you! I really appreciate your help.


----------



## wigglesworth (Dec 22, 2008)

Your welcome


----------



## jmac612 (Jan 19, 2009)

csfred, do you still have the ember hearth stove for sale?


----------



## gospelsinger (Jan 18, 2010)

csfred said:


> I have an Ember Hearth woodburning fireplace insert that I would like to sell, but I have been (so far) unable to find any information about the stove on the internet. Does anyone here have any suggestions? I simply want to find out: 1) some info. about the stove in order to correctly post it on craigslist, and 2) an approximate value. There is a tag on the side listing Ember Hearth Stove Co., Chattanooga, TN, along with model and serial numbers, etc. I don't know its age, only that it was in the house when I purchased it in March, 1998. Thank you so much in advance for the information and any help you can give would be greatly appreciated!!
> 
> Sincerely,
> Candice Frederick



I have an Ember Hearth that was put in my house in 1979. I bought the house in 2006. The manual I have shows it was in stalled in 1979. It was built by Tennessee Machine Works who have since gone out of business. Currently it is not in use because the blower mother quit and I have to buy another one. Hope this info helps.


----------



## gospelsinger (Jan 18, 2010)

*Ember Hearth blower motor*

As I stated in my reply to csfred, my insert was installed in my house on 12/14/1979 (that's the date written on the front of my owners manual). Last year I had the blower motor removed by a friend and he cleaned it up, re greased the bearings and it ran fine for the winter season of 2008/2009. This year it quit again. Does anyone know where I can find a replacement blower motor for this insert. The model number of the insert is FP-40 and FP-45. I don't know when Tennessee Machine works went out of business. I would hate to have to replace the whole insert as the motor is the only thing wrong with it. These days inserts are not cheap. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Knot Head (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all. This is my first post. We used one of these stoves at my home growing up. I found the fan that came with the stove too noisy, and cooled the stove off too quickly. I had some electronic parts laying around so I tried something. I replaced the OEM fan with a low voltage 4" CPU fan, and spliced in the correct transformer. I think it was 3v. I duct taped the fan to the to the intake and viola! It was quiet and didn't cool the stove off too fast. Later I tried a more powerful fan (I think 12v) the same size, but it again cooled the stove quicker than I would have liked. I suppose if you wanted you could make your own blower using say an ammo can a 4" hole saw with a 4" fan. Maybe even put a dimmer switch on it.


----------



## lumberjackmoe (Feb 16, 2012)

*Ember Hearth wood stove*

Can and would anyone be able to fix me up with an owners manual for a Ember Hearth Wood stove. I believe the free standing and the insert are the same stove with or without the legs.


----------



## tnlandforsale (Feb 22, 2012)

*Fan Motor Help*

I have sources for most any fan for a stove but I need the make and model number on the fan that goes in this stove in order to find it. Possibly a picture of the data plate on the fan with all it's info. I have a customer that I am trying to help. he does not have a existing blower or motor to reference. Is there anyway that any one could get me some info off of the fan on this stove? I see some of the listed stoves has a blower and would be thankful for any info you could forward to me. Thanks, Ervin


----------



## lewisheather (Oct 21, 2014)

tnlandforsale said:


> *Fan Motor Help*
> 
> I have sources for most any fan for a stove but I need the make and model number on the fan that goes in this stove in order to find it. Possibly a picture of the data plate on the fan with all it's info. I have a customer that I am trying to help. he does not have a existing blower or motor to reference. Is there anyway that any one could get me some info off of the fan on this stove? I see some of the listed stoves has a blower and would be thankful for any info you could forward to me. Thanks, Ervin


Did you ever find the blower motor?


----------

